# Welches Bmx?



## BBmmxx (1. November 2008)

Erstmal Hallo ,

Ich wollte demnächst wahrscheinlich damit anfangen Dirt Bmx und Street Bmx zu fahren.

Da ich allerdings keinen Plan von Bmx´s habe , wollte ich hier mal fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und werde mitte nächsten Jahres 16.
Ich bin früher schon Skateboard gefahren und bin einige Zeit Dirt gefahren mit einem halbwegs taugliche Fahrrad ...nun habe ich wieda mit dem dirt fahren angefangen und wollte mir ein neues bike zulegen.
Jetzt sind ich und mein Nachbar allerdings auf Dirt Bmx bzw. Street gekommen da bei uns nicht also viel ist mit Dirt Strecken.

Ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt wie groß der Rahmen sein muss, denn bisher kamen die mir doch alle recht arg klein vor....

Ich bin ca. 1,80 groß und wiege 60 kilo.
Wie gesagt ich möchte gerne Dirt und Street mit dem Bmx fahren.

Hab mich auch schon n bissl schlau gemacht und habe z.B diese Bikes hier gefunden http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/khe-20th/6984.html und das 	MIRRACO 2009 FiveStar Intro BMX auf der Seite hier http://www.parano-garage.de/.

Wäre eines der Bikes für mich ok? bzw. was könntet ihr mir empfehlen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG


----------



## Fab-Bike (1. November 2008)

Ich bin absolute kein BMX Fahrer aber ich würd dir wenne erstma ausprobieren willst was ausm Used Bereich empfehlen. Da bekommste in egal welchem Bereich für das gleiche Geld was deutlich besseres. Gibt hier bestimmt einige Leute die eins ihrer 20 Zoller los werden wolln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBmmxx (1. November 2008)

Ja also ich würds dann schon gerne fahren, da es mich doch reizt die ganzen Tables hier mal mit schönen Tricks zu jumpen  mit n bissl übung wird das denke ma schon.

Die Frage ist halt nur ob mein Nachbar da jetzt mitmacht oder nicht, weil habe keine Lust da am ende alleine zu stehn^^


----------



## Stirni (1. November 2008)

Willkommen erstmal!
Also beim BMX gibt es die Oberrohrlängen 20",20,5",20,75" und 21"+
bei einer größe von 1,80 würd ich dir ein 20,75" obrerrohr vorschlagen,weil es sich dann angenehm fährt!wenn du dirt fährst,könnte aber auch 21" was für dich sein,da es sich in der Luft ruhiger verhält!am besten mal irgendwo bei einem probefahren.


----------



## RISE (1. November 2008)

Erstmal keine Sorgen machen. Wo einer anfÃ¤ngt mit BMX, folgen ihm Tausende. Dauert aber vielleicht ein paar Jahre.
Soll der Rahmen ausschlieÃlich fÃ¼r Dirt sein, dann dÃ¼rften 20,75" ganz gut gehen, ansonsten kannst du bei Allroundbenutzung auch 20,5" probieren. Irgendwas in dem Dreh. MÃ¼sste auch einige KomplettrÃ¤der geben. das FBM Heathen oder Marauder kÃ¶nnten was sein. Sind aber doch teurer. Falls du so etwa um die 300â¬ im Budget einplanst, wÃ¼rde ich wirklich was gebrauchtes nehmen. FÃ¼r den Preis bekommt man mit etwas MÃ¼he etwas, was dann auch eine solide Basis ist.


----------



## BBmmxx (1. November 2008)

Würde eins von den Bikes gehn? 

Wieda auf http://www.parano-garage.de/ und zwar....

EASTERN Element BMX
KINK Gap 2009 BMX
MIRRACO Black Pearl 1 BMX (black)


----------



## Stirni (2. November 2008)

das eastern wäre zu empfehlen weil es den 100% CrMo Rahmen hat.
beim kink sind nur die maintubes also ober und unterrohr (headtube und seattube??) aus CrMo.
das Mirraco hat US-BB,was ich einfach nicht verstehe,dass man das bei kompletträdern oder rahmen generell immernoch verbaut!
am besten achtest du immer darauf das da steht 100% CrMo frame oder halt full-CrMO frame.Das ist dann ein Rahmen komlpett aus Stahl.Die ganzen billigen Räder so ab 300euro haben HiTen Stahl Rahmen.Dieser Stahl verbiegt schon nach kurzer Zeit bei den kleinsten Sachen!


----------



## BBmmxx (2. November 2008)

Hi,
Also danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

Ich schau dann demnächst mal ob ich hier in der nähe einen Laden finde der Bmx´s verkauft und probier dort mal die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen aus und wenn 20,75" passt denke ich mal , dass ich mir das EASTERN Element BMX holen werde, da es nicht zu teuer ist und wohl stabil ist 
Ausserdem spricht es mich auch vom design her an , also denke ich mal das wird was 

lg

PS: bzw. hat wer erfahrungen mit dem WETHEPEOPLE Addict BMX ? spricht mich auch an, da dass sehr leicht ist und ebenfalls einen CrMo rahmen hat. 
PSPS: wieder auf  http://www.parano-garage.de/ xD


----------



## BBmmxx (3. November 2008)

Hat keiner Erfahrung mit dem WETHEPEOPLE Addict?


----------



## lennarth (3. November 2008)

das ist schon ok.


----------



## bikeron (3. November 2008)

Ich fahre das 08er addict...das ist geil aber ein kumpel von mir fährt das element und die sind ähnlich leicht, allerdings sind auch beide ein bisschen leichter gebaut. also ich würde das addict jederzeit wiederkaufen und auch weiterempfehlen...es hält bis jetzt alles (ich fahr nur street). es gibt da nur eine sache die mir nicht so zugesagt hat, was bei dem eastern vom kumpel aber auch nicht der bringer war: die hinterradfelge...die eht bei beiden rädern schnell kaputt...also ich wiege grad mal 57 kilo bei einer größe von 170 cm und ich hab die felge kaputt-ge-180yt. also auch mit 180 drops aber egal...also ich kann das fahrrad empfehlen und der felgensatz ist bei keinem komplettrad wirklich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBmmxx (3. November 2008)

Ok danke..Dann hängts wohl von der Ramengröße ab , welches es sein wird 

lg


----------



## RISE (3. November 2008)

Doch, bei Rädern mit Hoffman Generator Felgen.


----------

